# Blue Screen on New Pc Build



## bL1nd3R (May 8, 2014)

Hi, I just finishied my pc build and I keep reciveing blue screen. Why ?
Specs : 
Motherboard : ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0
CPU : FX-6300
GPU : ASUS R9 270 DirectCU II
Memory : Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Rev. A ( 1 x 4 ) - CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9
HDD : WD10EZEX
PSU : Sirtec High Power Plus 500W

I have the lastest GPU driver.
I have the lastest Audio driver.
I have the lastest Bios Update.

Errors : 

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen restart your computer. If this
screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message,
disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching
or shadowing. If you need to use safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer,
press f8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x0000001E (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

But it's not the first time when i get it.


BAD_POOL_HEADER
0x00000019 (0x0000000000000020,0xFFFFF900C3BA4400,0xFFFFF900C3BA4660,0x0000000025260040)


A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval.
0x00000101 (0x0000000000000021,0x0000000000000000,0xFFFFF88003165180,0x0000000000000002)

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
0x00000000A

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
0x00000050


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2014)

have you tried reset your bios first?
i may do fresh install


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 8, 2014)

Reset the CMOS. Those are memory error BSOD. Recommend throwing memtest86 on a flash drive and running it for 2 passes. Thatll take 2 hrs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 8, 2014)

Clear the CMOS to start. Those BSOD are a result of unstable memory/memory errors. Also recommend you throw memtest86 on a flash drive and boot to it and run it for 2 passes which will take ~2 hours. 

http://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 u know u can edit ur post right? instead of double posting


----------



## bL1nd3R (May 8, 2014)

I tested ram with memtest86+, no errors, i reseted to cmos, same thing...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2014)

tried another sata kable for the harddrive? i know it's crazy, but sometimes it can be a sata cable leading to lower performance or bsod, i have changed a few cables before to solve issues.


----------



## bL1nd3R (May 8, 2014)

I'll try that , but i dont think it will do any difference.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2014)

bL1nd3R said:


> I'll try that , but i dont think it will do any difference.



well if u have another one laying around it's worth a try, bcs it doesn't hurt ^^


----------



## bL1nd3R (May 8, 2014)

I changed my CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 with KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G and i get no blue screen now, why ? The KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G is borrowed from a friend.
The CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 has no error with memtest86+ and they are new, so what the hell is the problem here ?


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2014)

bL1nd3R said:


> I changed my CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 with KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G and i get no blue screen now, why ? The KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G is borrowed from a friend.
> The CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 has no error with memtest86+ and they are new, so what the hell is the problem here ?


could be from its not fully compatible, many boards has this problem,
you may set the ram manually from bios and test it again


----------



## bL1nd3R (May 8, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> could be from its not fully compatible, many boards has this problem,
> you may set the ram manually from bios and test it again


set it how, where do i know the speed values and other stuff like this


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 8, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> MxPhenom 216 u know u can edit ur post right? instead of double posting



Whoops my bad. I meant to edit the post rather than do a whole new one. Thats wierd. :/


----------



## puma99dk| (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Whoops my bad. I meant to edit the post rather than do a whole new one. Thats wierd. :/



no harm done


----------



## Teme76 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello,

I just finished my new PC with following parts:
Motherboard : ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0
CPU : FX-6300
GPU : Gigabyte GTX750 1GB
Memory : Corsair Vengeance dual C ddr3 8gb kit 1600Mhz, 2x4gB (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B)
HDD :  WD Caviar 1TB sata3
PSU : Chieftec 600W

I sufferered major problems after installing Win7. Very unstable system and bluescreens appeared constantly. Following bluescreen errors:

irql_not_less_or_equal...
page_fault_in_nonpaged_area...

Bluescreens within 30minutes. 

I only installed windows7, no drivers yet. So the problem must be in hardware or compatibility and GPU can not be blamed.

First I changed CPU settings in BIOS (quiet disable). 
DDR in slots 1&2 and I take them out and tried only one ddr in slot1..  no effects..
Then tried in slot 2.. no effects..

Memory-modules tested with memtest86. No problems... Little bit desperate at the time.

Then update BIOS to 1.8. version and one memory module currently in ddr-slot3.
I also put HDD in different SATA port. So far so good. System is very stable and it's running 6 hours in yesterday and 3 hours today.

Now I add other memory module and run memtest86 again.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 27, 2014)

RAM should be in slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4. Also in future, don't buy Chieftech PSUs.


----------



## Teme76 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah...  I actually bought different PSU but the product was out of stock and so I had to choose something instead.
I also think I never use corsair modules again... I have used Kingston before.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Id suggest GSkill.

Errorcodes
http://aumha.org/a/stop.php#0x1e
http://aumha.org/a/stop.php#0x12
http://aumha.org/a/stop.php#0x0a
http://aumha.org/a/stop.php#0x50


----------



## Easo (Dec 27, 2014)

I dont see anything wrong with Chieftec PSU's. Cheap end, yes,  but havent realy seen complaints about them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2014)

The vengeance had issues with 990Fx asus boards too. So id take em back and go with GSkill


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 27, 2014)

update bios, and problem disappear  enjoy


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2014)

Easo said:


> I dont see anything wrong with Chieftec PSU's. Cheap end, yes,  but havent realy seen complaints about them.


Cause nobody buys them...


----------



## Teme76 (Dec 27, 2014)

Update: after bios update system runs smoothly... added second corsair and no problems anymore. So AsRock and Corsair users, make sure u have 1.8 bios version.


----------

